

We’re Reddit Mods, and This Is How We Handle Hate Speech - mahranch
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/reddit-mods-handle-hate-speech/

======
mahranch
The title of the article doesn't seem to address the question it poses, but I
didn't want to change it. According to the mods interviewed, it was supposed
to be a different title and they changed it after the fact.

